# Mice



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there,
Few weeks back my sister had gotten 3 mice from a breeder [1st time ever having them] two out of the 3 sisters was very small we thought they would catch up with time but my sister has gotten up this morning and found the very small one (bo) has died I have Checked the other two over and there is a Huge size difference between the two of them in length & in Size?

Apart from that they have Lots of food and water and are Cleaned out on a regular basis and have had treatment with mite/flea stuff before She had gotten them We are unsure Weather the other Small one is going to Have the same Issue as bo.? She had not been attacked by the other two She just Died..

Is there any issues with mice being Small or Anything that Can explain Why she has died?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Were there any other symptoms other than her size? For example, was she unusually thin as well? Was she eating? Drinking? Playing?

Sometimes if a mouse never grows and becomes lethargic, very skinny, and won't eat or drink it's a sign it has an issue like Sendai. If that's the case it could be contagious and the other little girl might have it as well. I would have your friend get them to a vet immediately to get it sorted out.


----------

